# Osciloscopio en Proteus



## luislmv85 (Abr 1, 2011)

He simulado un circuito muy sencillo en Proteus  (circuito defasador). Necesito visualizar la diferencia de potencial entre dos puntos del circuito con el osciloscopio, pero los canales del osciloscopio sólo tienen una entrada, ya que están referidos a tierra. ¿Existe alguna forma de fijar la referencia del voltaje en algún punto arbitrario del circuito? En caso de que no se pueda ¿es posible agregar otro modelo de osciloscopio que sí tenga dos entradas por canal? En ese caso como hacerlo.
La versión es:
Proteus 7.7 sp2
De antemano muchas gracias.
Saludos.


----------



## luislmv85 (Abr 2, 2011)

Auto respuesta:
Encontré una forma indirecta de hacer los que necesito.
Conecto el canal A y el canal B respectivamente a los puntos donde quiero medir la diferencia de potencial. Oprimo el botón “Invert“ en el recuadro correspondiente al canal B, de esta manera, la señal que se visualiza es opuesta (defasada un ángulo Pi) a la que inicialmente entra en B. Si ahora sumamos ambas señales, lo que se obtiene es la diferencia de potencial entre los puntos conectados al canal A y B. Para sumar las señales se oprime el botón “A+B” que se halla ubicado en el recuadro correspondiente al canal A. La limitante de este método, además de hacer estas operaciones, es que sólo se pueden visualizar dos señales simultáneas, ya que se necesita combinar dos canales para obtener una señal y sólo se dispone de 4 canales.
Si alguien conoce un método mejor, sería de gran ayuda que lo sugiriera. Me interesa mucho insertar otro osciloscopio con más opciones y funciones, además otra cosa que no me gusta es que la escala fina de la pantalla (las subdivisiones que de la cruz central) no aparecen, esto limita la lectura y se hace necesario recurrir a los cursores para obtener un valor más preciso.
En espera de comentarios me despido.
Saludos.


----------

